# Turkey creek lake and Roosevelt lake in southern ohio



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Turkey creek lake and Roosevelt lake in southern ohio 

Anybody fish turkey creek lake and Roosevelt lake in southern ohio? 
I'm headed down that way in the summer to fish.
This would be my first visit to each lake. Any fishing insist and boating info would great. 
Any good spots and what to use would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the first I have ever heard of Turkey Creek Lake


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

R those in Shawnee state park? If so, check before u go as they tore one of the dams out to rebuild it and drained at least one of those lakes.....

Mike


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it was turkey they drained.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Those are the lakes in Shawnee state park. The family and I usually go there every year for a long weekend, and stay in the lodge or cabin. You can't miss the lakes. If you haven't been there it's a gem of a park, beautiful scenery. You can't believe your in Ohio. It's only 2 hours from cincy. There are also 10 other lakes tucked away in the wooded hills. I have fished both lakes and decent for panfish, there are probably catfish but never fished for them. I have seen huge carp in the tail water of turkey creek and nice bluegills. Turkey creek lake is stocked with trout every spring and they have a big tournament. It's close to a Amish community around unity ohio, and up on top of wheat ridge is a great place to get Amish goods especially the bakery. They have rental boats at Roosevelt lake small ones and canoes, you can launch a small boat on turkey creek lake. It's worth the trip.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Both Lakes are in South Eastern Ohio and you may get better info on that section of the forum. Roosevelt is supposedly going to be back to normal levels this spring after the dam renovation and Turkey Creek does not sound like anything has changed.


----------

